# Remembering Sgt Donald Lucas



## Patrolman (8 Apr 2007)

I lost a friend today! I just sat on my livingroom floor in shock as the name of Sgt. Donald Lucas appeared on the  news screen. He was a good friend. Even though promotions and postings have seperated us I will always look back and remember him as a good friend. So, no more Timmies runs for us after P.T. RIP Donny,you will be missed. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. A family that meant so much to him.
To the families and friends of the others I offer my heartfelt condolences. Canada payed a heavy price today. Remember them always!


----------



## Chilly (9 Apr 2007)

It is with a heavy heart and great sorrow that I am writing this now, Donny was a great friend, father, and husband. During my time in 2 RCR I was lucky enough to have served with Donny. He was a genuine person who had a great deal to offer. Canada and the Bn has lost one of its best and brightest. Donny was loved by all and will surely be missed by not only those in the Bn but also those who have left.

Donny you will be remembered.



Chilly


----------



## DELTADOG13 (9 Apr 2007)

Last night I learned of a good friend and comrades death in Afghanistan. Don and I met years ago in the reserves and carried that friendship on in the regular army. I met him again as we trained at the RCR Battle School. I remember good and bad times with Don. Many laughs and weekends on the town. It is with heartfelt sorrow that I remember him, my comrade, my friend. Rest In Peace Don.... I know you lead from the front. Condolences to his family and friends in Gagetown and Newfoundland.

Lest We Forget

DeltaDog13


----------



## nikiwan (10 Apr 2007)

We tread upon difficult roads
some boots more worn than others
comrades, all, I see them now
my honoured band of brothers

We sacrificed for noblest cause
the darkness turned to light
nation, all, I join them now
held firm within His sight

We feel our kindred’s sorrow
wishing to take the pain away
family, all, I’m with them now
in promise for a better day

We hear whispered prayers below
souls grieving within a single breath
brethren, all, be with us now
in life as we are in death

Stand tall upon the rocky mount 
shouting praise to all that hear
my mates and I we tried our best
bringing peace forever near

Know my loss was not in vain
we’ll rejoice and laugh again
When sense rules upon the land
we’ll lose the need for my brothered band


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (10 Apr 2007)

RIP Sgt,

You were a born leader and a quick thinker. Your decisiveness and resolve is an example the soldiers of H-coy would be
wise to take in. Your leadership will be missed.


----------

